

Hacker Sentenced to 10 Years - jedwhite
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704523604575511941102393092.html

======
jedwhite
Interesting that this is still the popular definition of "hacker" in
mainstream media.

~~~
dbrannan
That's an interesting point. Here we are on "Hacker News" after all. I wonder
if this site's name draws in the dishonest.

